# Starcraft Direct cable connection.



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Me and my brother are trying to play Starcraft through direct cable connection, but are unable to find the game created. We are directly connected through an Ethernet Cable. So any ideas on how to solve this?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your using the wrong method of connection. Direct cable is an old Serial cable (much like the old printer cable) and not Ethernet cable.
First you need to make sure that both Starcraft games are up-to-date (Enables TCP/IP connections via LAN).
http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=21149
Then go to Multiplayer and Select LAN > TCP/IP


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

At the moment I don't have a modem or isp. The only way I am currently posting this is connecting through some one else's internet. I tried what you said, but still no games shows up.


----------

